# [solved]Problem mit netzwerk verbindung nach der installatio

## kaiulrich

Hallo alle zusammen, 

Ich habe  nach der installation (gentoo (2.6.12-r10 + laptop samsung x10)  ein problem mit der netzwerk verbindung.

Die Situation :

- Bei der life cd wurde die hardware erkannt und eth0 via dhcp configuriert.

- installation mit stage3 und genkernel (... ich weis ich weis  :Wink: .

- nach der installation bekomme ich beim booten folgende Meldungen 

[...]

Starting eth0

    Bringing up eth0

        Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

        dhcp

            Running dhcpcd                                    [!!!]

Starting vixie-cron ...                                        [ok]

Starting local ...                                                [ok]

ERROR : Problem starting needed services.

             "netmount" was not started

- ping -c 3 www.google.www

bringt "ping unknown host www.google.de"

- ifconfig eth0 zeigt

eth0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-[....]

.. ich vermute also das die netzwerkkarte erkannt wurde.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich hier weiter kommen könnte ?

Grüße KaiLast edited by kaiulrich on Sat Sep 17, 2005 8:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Eistaucher

Hi,

was hast du denn für eine Netzwerkkarte? Was gibt denn "lspci" an und was "lsmod".

Gruß,

Eistaucher

----------

## Deever

 *kaiulrich wrote:*   

> Starting eth0
> 
>     Bringing up eth0
> 
>         Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

 Konfiguriere das Interface.

 *Quote:*   

>         dhcp
> 
>             Running dhcpcd                                    [!!!]

 

```
$ cat /dev/glaskugel

Es ist kein DHCP-Client installiert
```

 *Quote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich hier weiter kommen könnte ?

 Du könntest das Geplenke abstellen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Kai,

hast du das Modul deiner NIC geladen??

siehe ->

7.e. Konfiguration von Kernel-Modulen

Konfiguration der Module

Sie sollten alle Module, die automatisch geladen werden sollen, in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (oder kernel-2.4) eintragen. Wenn Sie möchten können Sie auch zusätzliche Optionen anhängen. 

Um alle verfügbaren Module anzuzeigen führen Sie das folgende find Kommando aus. Vergessen Sie nicht "<Kernelversion>" mit der Version Ihres Kernel zu ersetzen, den Sie gerade kompiliert haben: 

Befehlsauflistung 20: Listen aller verfügbarer Module

```
# find /lib/modules/<Kernelversion>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

Um zum Beispiel das 3c59x.o Modul automatisch zu laden editieren Sie die kernel-2.6 Datei (oder kernel-2.4) und tragen das Modul ein. 

Befehlsauflistung 21: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 bearbeiten

(Beispiel für 2.6er Kernel)

```
# nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Befehlsauflistung 22: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
3c59x
```

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Anarcho

emerge dhcpcd

oder ne feste IP-Adresse + gateway einstellen (/etc/conf.d/net) und falls nötig nen NameServer eintragen (/etc/resolv.conf)

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *kaiulrich wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Die Situation :
> 
> - Bei der life cd wurde die hardware erkannt und eth0 via dhcp configuriert.
> ...

 

Also wenn ich das richtig lese hat er bei der install. ja schon dhcpcd emerged ansonsten hätte es dort schon nicht funktioniert und es würde beim booten nicht angesprochen werden...???   :Confused: 

Das scheint aber nicht das einzigste Prob. zu sein siehe "netmount" resultiert wohl aber daraus das er keine NIC findet...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Eistaucher wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> was hast du denn für eine Netzwerkkarte? Was gibt denn "lspci" an und was "lsmod".
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

lspci sacht : Ethernet controller : 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] ( rev 78 )

lsmod : an relevanten sachen .. hm könnte :  3c59x, mii, ieee1394 sein. suchst du nach etwas bestimmten ?

Kai

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi Kai,
> 
> hast du das Modul deiner NIC geladen??
> 
> siehe ->
> ...

 

Hallo Hugo,

3c59x  ist in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen

-> keine veränderung 

Kai

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Kai,

dann poste doch bitte mal die vollständige Ausgabe von 

```
# lspci

# lsmod
```

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi Kai,
> 
> dann poste doch bitte mal die vollständige Ausgabe von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sorry, ich habe leider keinen ssh zugriff auf den rechner.  Wie komme ich sonst an die ausgabe ?   :Embarassed: 

ich glaube ich habe einen weg gefunden warte mal kurz.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *kaiulrich wrote:*   

> sorry, ich habe leider keinen ssh zugriff auf den rechner.  Wie komme ich sonst an die ausgabe ?  
> 
> ich glaube ich habe einen weg gefunden warte mal kurz.

 

ssh hätte dir auch nicht viel ohne Net-Verbindung genützt... Diskettenlaufwerk haste auch nicht da neues Notebook   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hast du ne Digital-Kamera   :Cool:  ... mach doch einfachen ein Foto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

>  *kaiulrich wrote:*   sorry, ich habe leider keinen ssh zugriff auf den rechner.  Wie komme ich sonst an die ausgabe ?  
> 
> ich glaube ich habe einen weg gefunden warte mal kurz. 
> 
> ssh hätte dir auch nicht viel ohne Net-Verbindung genützt... Diskettenlaufwerk haste auch nicht da neues Notebook  
> ...

 

 :Wink:  fuxs; ich werde einen augen blick dafür brauchen. Mist der kleine schreit - ich melde mich später

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *kaiulrich wrote:*   

>  fuxs; ich werde einen augen blick dafür brauchen. Mist der kleine schreit - ich melde mich später

 

alles klar ich bleib hier  :Cool: 

PS: Bring dem Kleinen zocken bei dann gibt er solange Ruhe bis er, wegen den hohen Hardwareanforderungen der kommenden Spiele, neue Hardware für seinen Rechner braucht   :Laughing:  .

----------

## kaiulrich

[quote="Hungry Hugo"] *kaiulrich wrote:*   

>  fuxs; ich werde einen augen blick dafür brauchen. Mist der kleine schreit - ich melde mich später

 

alles klar ich bleib hier  :Cool: 

PS: Bring dem Kleinen zocken bei dann gibt er solange Ruhe bis er, wegen den hohen Hardwareanforderungen der kommenden Spiele, neue Hardware für seinen Rechner braucht   :Laughing:  .[/quote

kinder im bett is auch gut  :Smile: , frau bekocht, kamara gemauntet   :Very Happy:  und los

lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                     8940  0 

yenta_socket           15208  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          8352  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            29156  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

3c59x                  31048  0 

mii                     2944  1 3c59x

eth1394                15112  0 

dm_mod                 38340  0 

ata_piix                6244  0 

ahci                    7972  0 

sata_qstor              6468  0 

sata_vsc                5284  0 

sata_uli                4576  0 

sata_sis                4448  0 

sata_sx4                9924  0 

sata_nv                 5988  0 

sata_via                5572  0 

sata_svw                4868  0 

sata_sil                6116  0 

sata_promise            7300  0 

libata                 28036  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17160  0 

ohci1394               26388  0 

ieee1394               59192  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9664  0 

ohci_hcd               15396  0 

uhci_hcd               24368  0 

usb_storage            50464  0 

usbhid                 26112  0 

ehci_hcd               23272  0 

usbcore                76892  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

lspci .

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M] (rev a3)

0000:02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a9)

0000:02:03.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a9)

0000:02:03.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:05.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

0000:02:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

```

----------

## Rüpel

was steht denn bei dir in /etc/conf.d/net?

da könntest du mal 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

 eintragen.

wird das problem nicht lösen, aber wenigstens die warnung verschwinden lassen.

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

> was steht denn bei dir in /etc/conf.d/net?
> 
> da könntest du mal 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanx - warnung weg -> problem immernoch da   :Wink: 

----------

## Rüpel

na super. dann geben wir dem dhcpcd doch mal das debug-flag mit auf den weg. dann erzählt er uns, was er so gerade tut und du kannst das hier posten.

wieder in /etc/conf.d/net

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-d"
```

dabei fällt mir noch was ein: sieht so aus, also ob da noch ne WLAN-karte im rechner ist. vielleicht hat die ja eth0 bekommen und dein 3com dings ist auf eth1?

was erzählt dir

```
ifconfig
```

(als root)

----------

## kaiulrich

Ok. neue infos :

1.  ich habe mich vertan.

die fehlermeldung 

```
ERROR : Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started
```

ist beim booten auch nach dem eintrag von

```
 config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

 noch da.

2. 

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-d" 
```

 ich kann keine dhcpcd.log finden

3. 

```
ifconfig
```

 gibt mir nur den lo device

4. 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

 gibt mir 

```
eth0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-[....]
```

----------

## Rüpel

1. das ist normal. netmount braucht net. wenn net nicht gestartet wird, dann auch netmount nicht. error. die warnung die weg ist, ist "Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp". stimmts?

2. hä? der sollte eigentlich schon beim booten beim besorgen der ip-adresse vom server zusätzliche informationen auf den schirm zaubern. und unter /var/log gibts keine log-datei?

3./4. ok, eth0 sollte also wirklich die karte "mit schnur" werden

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Habe Idee... es ist das Modul -> eth1394 geladen das veruhrsacht den Konflikt...

Also deaktiviere mal das Modul eth1394 frag mich aber jetzt nicht wie...  :Very Happy: 

ich schau mal wie das nochmal ging...

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

> 1. das ist normal. netmount braucht net. wenn net nicht gestartet wird, dann auch netmount nicht. error. die warnung die weg ist, ist "Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp". stimmts?

 

stimmt die ist weg

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

> 2. hä? der sollte eigentlich schon beim booten beim besorgen der ip-adresse vom server zusätzliche informationen auf den schirm zaubern. und unter /var/log gibts keine log-datei?

 

nix mit /var/log/dhcp*.log

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

> 3./4. ok, eth0 sollte also wirklich die karte "mit schnur" werden

 

das ist doch mal was !

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Habs ->

```
# rmmod eth1394

# rmmod 3c59x

# modprobe 3c59x 

# dhcpcd eth0
```

und nicht vergessen das Modul eth1394 aus der autoload herauszunehmen!!!

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Habe Idee... es ist das Modul -> eth1394 geladen das veruhrsacht den Konflikt...
> 
> Also deaktiviere mal das Modul eth1394 frag mich aber jetzt nicht wie... 
> 
> ich schau mal wie das nochmal ging...

 

thanx

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *kaiulrich wrote:*   

> thanx

 

Funktionierts?? Muss dich dann mal ein bisschen belesen was du nun mit der Firewire Schnittstelle noch machen kannst damit sie nicht immer wieder -- und das wird sie auf jeden Fall wenn du sie beim booten mit rein nimmst -- als eth0 aktiviert wird.

Aber das dürfte das geringere Problem sein... Vielleicht brauchst du auch kein Firewire dann haste noch ein Problem weniger   :Cool:  .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Habs ->
> 
> ```
> # rmmod eth1394
> 
> ...

 

Hey daran lag es - sei bedankt !!

ich habe nur ein problem - ich habe das Modul eth1394 gar nicht in der autoload drin  :Wink: 

liegt das am genkernel ? 

An sonnsten brauch ich zur zeit kein firewire !

----------

## Hungry Hugo

also mach mal 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 und deaktiviere die Option <>Ethernet over 1394 -- das müßte dann etwa so aussehen aktiviere aber nicht mehr wie bei dir drin steht (nur das eine deaktivieren !!!)

Code: Kernel settings  

```
General setup --->

   [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

Processor type and features --->

   [*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors

   [*]   IO-APIC support on uniprocessors

Device Drivers --->

   ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

        <*> SCSI emulation support

   SCSI device support --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

        <*> SCSI generic support

   IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support --->

        <*> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

        <*> OHCI-1394 support

        <*> SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.)

        < > Ethernet over 1394

        <*> Raw IEEE1394 I/O support
```

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> also mach mal 
> 
> ```
> genkernel --menuconfig all
> ```
> ...

 

ja, mensch das wars. Ich dank dir vielmals und wünsche dir eine gute zeit !

Kai

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Kai,

sei so gut und setze den Thread auf [solvet] in der Betreff-Zeile damit die anderen wissen das dein Problem gelöst ist.

Viel Spass mit Gentoo!!!

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## kaiulrich

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi Kai,
> 
> sei so gut und setze den Thread auf [solvet] in der Betreff-Zeile damit die anderen wissen das dein Problem gelöst ist.
> 
> Viel Spass mit Gentoo!!!
> ...

 

Alles Klar 

auf später

----------

## _hephaistos_

es heißt "solved"...

nichts für ungut  :Smile: 

----------

## kaiulrich

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> es heißt "solved"...
> 
> nichts für ungut 

 

kein ding

kai

----------

